# Turning Hornbeam?



## LTREES (Apr 21, 2012)

Just wondering if any one has turned hornbeam. I took down an European Hornbeam ( that is what the H.O. said it was) about 40 foot high. thin grey bark with a white center, very heavy dense. I got a p/u full of stock. the base was 18" at least. I got alot of 6"-8" branches. I put them in the wood shed and I assume I have to paint the ends. Just starting out, have not turned any thing yet. I have a new Grizzly lathe on a table I got on wednesday. Yard saled a set of 8 chisles and 10 mixed matched for 150.00 ( after I got some craftsman's for 85.00) I couldn't pass it up. so, if any one has turned hornbeam, is it any good or did I waste my time? What other local wood do you guy like to turn? Does it have to be totally dry?


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 21, 2012)

Hornbeam is some dense stuff. It used to be used to make tool handles etc. I'm not a turner, but I did a little when I was in college. The only thing I can tell you is that the wood will turn much better when its still wet. When it gets dry it is liable to fight you a bit. If you turn it when wet put it somewhere that it won't dry too quickly or it will probably check like crazy. I turned some manzanita candle holders and a small bowl one time. I put the finished products in a zip lock bag with a slightly damp towel. I left the bag slightly open and put the whole thing in a cool dark place so it would dry slowly for a few weeks. It worked great with no checking at all. When you get done post some pictures of your finished product, if you would. Good luck!


----------



## LTREES (Apr 21, 2012)

SliverPicker said:


> Hornbeam is some dense stuff. It used to be used to make tool handles etc. I'm not a turner, but I did a little when I was in college. The only thing I can tell you is that the wood will turn much better when its still wet. When it gets dry it is liable to fight you a bit. If you turn it when wet put it somewhere that it won't dry too quickly or it will probably check like crazy. I turned some manzanita candle holders and a small bowl one time. I put the finished products in a zip lock bag with a slightly damp towel. I left the bag slightly open and put the whole thing in a cool dark place so it would dry slowly for a few weeks. It worked great with no checking at all. When you get done post some pictures of your finished product, if you would. Good luck!



Thanks for the info and as soon as I get set up i'll post pics.

LT


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks. I'll be looking forward to some photos.


----------

